# Origin of "The finger"



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

This is not meant to be crude. It is strictly for your edification and enjoyment. 
Before the Battle of Agincourt in 1415, the French, anticipating victory over the English, proposed to cut off the middle finger of all captured English soldiers. Without the middle finger, it would be impossible to draw the renowned English longbow and therefore be incapable of fighting in the future. 

This famous weapon was made of the native English Yew tree, and the act of drawing the longbow was known as "plucking the yew." Much to the bewilderment of the French, the English won a major upset and began mocking the French by waving their middle fingers at the defeated French,saying, "See, we can still pluck yew! PLUCK YEW!" 

Over the years, some 'folk etymologies' have grown up around this symbolic gesture. Since 'pluck yew' is rather difficult to say (like "pleasant mother pheasant plucker", which is who you had to go to for the feathers used on the arrows for the longbow), the difficult consonant cluster at the beginning has gradually changed to a labiodental fricative 'F', and thus the words often used in conjunction with the one-finger-salute are mistakenly thought to have something to do with an intimate encounter. 

It is also because of the pheasant feathers on the arrows that the symbolic gesture is known as "giving the bird."


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Babs, I am waving the twin digits of derision in your direction.   

Any idea where they came from?


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

The two fingers needed to pull the bow string silly, they were waved at the french to show they still had both.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

_The two fingers needed to pull the bow string silly, they were waved at the french to show they still had both_

Apparently not! I had always thought this was true but, according to Stephen Fry on QI this week, it is a myth first arising in the 1970's. The actual V sign was first recorded in the early 1900's and has nothing to do with Agincourt, bows or the French. It is seen in other cultures but is usually presented as the two horns that are the sign of the cuckold. Gosh - what did we do before the internet (and Stephen Fry!)?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Right answer Andy - and even that is far from certain. Like many sayings etc, by the time it has done the rounds of the 'Chinese whispers' it bears little resemblance to the original. Interesting though.  

Sorry Jiggles. I was feeling mischievous! 

What about "_Going off at half cock_"? I expect most people know vaguely where it originates, but what about the detail?


----------

